# Sample Society September 2014 - Spoilers & Discussion



## JenTX (Aug 15, 2014)

The first Spoiler is out! $85 value - wow!


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 15, 2014)

eeks.... EXCITED!!!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW!! So glad I signed up again for this. I love eye creams, I can't get enough.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 15, 2014)

There goes my no-buy month and trying to de-clutter my place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A full-sized eye cream makes me happy. I cannot wait to try this product out. Sample Society seems to be getting better each month.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

This is super exciting!  Go away August...I am ready for my September boxes!


----------



## PeaJay (Aug 15, 2014)

sawee! love eye creams! especially full size :lol:


----------



## JenTX (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty pumped to try this because I love trying new eye creams! At this point I'm already happy with the box. Can't wait to see what else they add!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 15, 2014)

JenTX said:


> The first Spoiler is out! $85 value - wow!
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed.jpg


I DON'T HAVE TO BUY A NEW EYE CREAM?!?!?

This news has literally made my day, my week, my month. :lol:


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the spoiler! I just signed up.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my! Has anyone ever tried this eye cream before?


----------



## Deareux (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoohooo! I feel like SS keeps getting better!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 15, 2014)

So if I sign up now, will they send me an august box (like how birchbox does it) or will I get a September box as my first one? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So if I sign up now, will they send me an august box (like how birchbox does it) or will I get a September box as my first one? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am pretty sure August is sold out, so it should be September. I think you have to sign up by the 5th to get the "current" month.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2014)

@mayra3  You'll get September!  Per Facebook:



> Our August boxes are sold out, but if you subscribe by 9/4, you can receive the September box, which is equally wonderful!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

Haha oops I was just discussing this over on the Aug thread.  Yay September!  Yay eye cream!  Really hoping it doesn't have any weird anti-aging stuff that will make my skin go all wonky.

Gosh I love this box more and more!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I am pretty sure August is sold out, so it should be September. I think you have to sign up by the 5th to get the "current" month.





meaganola said:


> @mayra3  You'll get September!  Per Facebook:


Thank you! That's what I was hoping for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow!  Love this spoiler!  Looking forward to trying this eye cream.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 16, 2014)

I just purchased a $50 Bobbi Brown eyecream at sephora, maybe I'll return it and get this instead. I can't use retinol it makes me have dry, itchy, red spots under my eyes.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Full size eye cream? NEED!! Very excited to see this.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2014)

I have to confess that I'll probably toss this up on eBay because...  I don't use eye cream.  Maybe I should, but I have a bunch from sub boxes that I already don't use.  I really don't have a need for another one I won't use!  But I'm glad to see this spoiler because it means it will probably be easier to rehome an expensive eye cream than, say, yet another black eyeliner.  (Now watch this box end up having a black eyeliner!)


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm so glad I dropped Glossybox for this subscription!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Super happy I'm subbed to this one now. Can't wait to see what else is in the box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2014)

I think it's awesome that they seem to be sticking to "one item from each category" type of curation.  Skin, hair, nails, and 2 makeup items - but DIFFERENT makeup.  usually eyes &amp; lips (yay, my favorite makeups!)


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the sample society code the same for everyone?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2014)

I signed back up for SS for September! I was down to getting only Birchbox (and popsugar and naturebox) and was feeling sad and needing some beauty happy, so I resubbed to SS and Ipsy. Already glad, I love a good eye cream!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> Is the sample society code the same for everyone?


Which code?  The one for $10-off-with-$50-purchase?  Yup.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just signed up, so excited! I've been interested since the relaunch, but the eye cream sealed the deal!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Where is the code? Is it supposed to be somewhere in the box? If so, I'm 90% sure mine was missing.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2014)

@ I seem to remember seeing it on my dashboard.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 17, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Where is the code? Is it supposed to be somewhere in the box? If so, I'm 90% sure mine was missing.


I got an email with it, but I know you can also find it on your account. I think it's on the dashboard page. If you can't find it, let me know, I will look it up and post it!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 17, 2014)

I just signed up.  I am on a replacement only way of life for August and I needed an eye cream.  It doesn't hurt that I have been watching this box to check out how its doing.  It has sounded great and is the kind of box I like - a mix of deluxe to full size products.   So, I found a perfect excuse to jump on board..  I can't do any better than $15 for an eyecream.

Thanks @ for your support.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2014)

Anytime! I am here to enable... I mean help! Here to help!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaargh @@Kristine Walker I was trying to quote your post and I deleted it!!! Darn it mod powers! On the mobile version "quote" and "delete" are right next to each other, and my fat little finger slipped, and of course there's no "are you sure?" step.

I'm so sorry!

So you guys, she made the brilliant observation that she could always use the cream on her face or elbows if the under eye thing didn't work out, and I was trying to quote her and say Thank You because now I won't feel guilty for trying it! Worst thing that could happen is I end up with some very youthful elbows!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Aaaaaaaaargh @@Kristine Walker I was trying to quote your post and I deleted it!!! Darn it mod powers! On the mobile version "quote" and "delete" are right next to each other, and my fat little finger slipped, and of course there's no "are you sure?" step.
> 
> I'm so sorry!
> 
> So you guys, she made the brilliant observation that she could always use the cream on her face or elbows if the under eye thing didn't work out, and I was trying to quote her and say Thank You because now I won't feel guilty for trying it! Worst thing that could happen is I end up with some very youthful elbows!


That's actually really smart. On a related note, If anyone needs some elbow help, Caudalie Divine Oil is amazing on elbows. They rubbed that stuff all over my arms at the Birchbox + Caudalie event last week and they are still baby soft.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> That's actually really smart. On a related note, If anyone needs some elbow help, Caudalie Divine Oil is amazing on elbows. They rubbed that stuff all over my arms at the Birchbox + Caudalie event last week and they are still baby soft.


Good call! I even have some of that sitting around unopened.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 18, 2014)

Caudalie Divine Oil is HG for me.

The eye cream tempts me but I really want the Caudalie Premeir Cru The Eye Cream, I am on 4 hours of sleep and no sign of puffiness!


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 18, 2014)

Is there a pattern to the sneak peeks for SS like there is for ipsy and BB?


----------



## lovepink (Aug 18, 2014)

Hoping the next spoiler entices me to buy!  I dropped Ipsy after this month and am down to 2 BB.  I need a new sample box in my life and hopefully this one is it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 19, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Aaaaaaaaargh @@Kristine Walker I was trying to quote your post and I deleted it!!! Darn it mod powers! On the mobile version "quote" and "delete" are right next to each other, and my fat little finger slipped, and of course there's no "are you sure?" step.
> 
> I'm so sorry!
> 
> So you guys, she made the brilliant observation that she could always use the cream on her face or elbows if the under eye thing didn't work out, and I was trying to quote her and say Thank You because now I won't feel guilty for trying it! Worst thing that could happen is I end up with some very youthful elbows!


I do that a lot. Anything that's rich I use on the backs of my hands, my elbows and my feet before bed, if I don't like it for my face.


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Hoping the next spoiler entices me to buy!  I dropped Ipsy after this month and am down to 2 BB.  I need a new sample box in my life and hopefully this one is it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dropped ipsy this month too!! it was so MEH! I did sign up for this box after all these enablers talked about how much they loved it. plus it was only a few dollars more than ipsy! 

Oh and for those of you with dry elbows etc...egyptian magic is the bomb!it melts into your skin and has no scent for anyone who has to be careful of that. if you have BB points you can get a tub for free or next to free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Aug 19, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Oh my! Has anyone ever tried this eye cream before?


I've never tried Restorsea before. It was pricey to take a chance on it and not available in stores. Technically I know the founder's brother. We used to work together. They are a family of smart, jovial overachievers. 

Restorsea's founder does have a good cosmetics pedigree and of course, there are plenty of rave reviews. For $15, I'm totally in. I signed up right away.


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 20, 2014)

OK, last ipsy box arrived, August SS box was fun and I am looking forward to September SS!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 20, 2014)

Why have I never subbed to this box before??!!  I just signed up today and I CAN'T freaking wait to get it.  The last 2 months boxes looked amazing.  I got so sick of what I consider low-ish end stuff from Ipsy (please don't take offense if you enjoy Ipsy, it was just not a good fit for me) and I never seemed to get stuff I liked from BB either.  It looks like SS sends a good product mix from great brands.


----------



## sarahtyler (Aug 20, 2014)

I just signed up and will be getting the September box. I'm so excited!

I am really turning into a beauty box addict.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've read some reviews online that were pretty good for this eye cream. I'm excited because I'm always up for an eye cream, especially a full size one! I hate sample packets because it would have to be some AMAZING cream to make a difference in one use!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> I've read some reviews online that were pretty good for this eye cream. I'm excited because I'm always up for an eye cream, especially a full size one! I hate sample packets because it would have to be some AMAZING cream to make a difference in one use!


Even deluxe size samples are sometimes not big enough to see some changes too!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

I know it was already spoiled on here, but they posted the eye-cream on their Facebook!





They said " Who's ready for September ‪#‎SampleSociety‬ Spoiler #1!? We are SO excited: everyone will receive a full size Restorsea eye cream ($85 retail value) in their September box! That's more than 5x the price of the box itself, and it's only 1 of the 5 products in the box!

Tag your friends and remember: Sample Society is only $15 per month (+tax). Sign up by 9/4 to receive your September box. Join today: http://bit.ly/1s5oMek"
Hopefully this means they will spoil some more soon!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

I just received a "We miss you! Resubscribe to the new Allure Sample Society now!" Which... Did that already. Two or three months ago. What?

As a side note, this sub's acronym was pointed out to me yesterday. I had not noticed it before.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just received a "We miss you! Resubscribe to the new Allure Sample Society now!" Which... Did that already. Two or three months ago. What?
> 
> As a side note, this sub's acronym was pointed out to me yesterday. I had not noticed it before.


Did you create two accounts with the same email? One that has a subscription and one that does not? If not, I would contact them if I were you even if it says you are subscribed on their website. It is always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just received a "We miss you! Resubscribe to the new Allure Sample Society now!" Which... Did that already. Two or three months ago. What?
> 
> As a side note, this sub's acronym was pointed out to me yesterday. I had not noticed it before.


Acronym?--do tell.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 21, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Acronym?--do tell.


Allure Sample Society or ASS for short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can we make the threads ASS *Spoilers*??  jk


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 22, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Allure Sample Society or ASS for short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can we make the threads ASS *Spoilers*??  jk


...because everyone loves a good ASS-spoiling.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Any oldschool BtVS fandom people here? This discussion is now reminding me of the ASS Brigade.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Any oldschool BtVS fandom people here? This discussion is now reminding me of the ASS Brigade.


Weirdly enough, I'm watching it RIGHT now!  (Season 5, when her mom is starting to get sick)


----------



## Queennie (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone have any updates on some spoilers?


----------



## sunimunni (Aug 24, 2014)

Sept's box will be my first US beauty sub box! (I bought a box from Memebox not long ago.) The eye cream sealed the deal for me, like it did for so many others. I am just a tad worried about whether it will be useful for me? Is anyone of you 23 years old or younger and are getting this box? Am I starting on anti-aging creams too soon? You know how there are articles floating around the internet about how anti-aging stuff might be more harmful than beneficial sometimes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

@@sunimunni I'm a little older than you (24) and I just started an anti-aging regimen in June. According to my mom, eye cream is the most important part and it's not too early for it haha.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think it's really ever to early to start doing anti aging preventative care. At least not as long as you are using products that are appropriate for your skin type. Since you're so young, you probably don't need retinoids or anything with collagen, glycolic acid. Using these types of products will most likely do a lot more harm than good. An eye cream, and antioxidants would most likely be just right.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 25, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Sept's box will be my first US beauty sub box! (I bought a box from Memebox not long ago.) The eye cream sealed the deal for me, like it did for so many others. I am just a tad worried about whether it will be useful for me? Is anyone of you 23 years old or younger and are getting this box? Am I starting on anti-aging creams too soon? You know how there are articles floating around the internet about how anti-aging stuff might be more harmful than beneficial sometimes.


Start using it before you get wrinkles, and you'll get them later, and get fewer of 'em. I took crappy care of my skin until my early 30s and I regret it.


----------



## candes (Aug 25, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Start using it before you get wrinkles, and you'll get them later, and get fewer of 'em. I took crappy care of my skin until my early 30s and I regret it.


You are soo very right! I am 51 and I have less wrinkles than some 30 year olds. Been stuck at that "I can see wrinkles" while everyone else says I don't have any, stage for over 15 years . Yeah you have to be a few inches from the mirror but there is something there.

But I just found something that makes that go away entirely! Woot woot!

This thread.... Couldn't find it under general, so I made a new post. Whoopsie! Even did searches... So glad this box has more of a following than I thought. Just wish I found this sub back when it was body care heavy.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder when the next spoiler will be? The difference in this sub since the relaunch/branding is just incredible! Let's all hope it stays as wonderful as the past two months have been.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 25, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I wonder when the next spoiler will be? The difference in this sub since the relaunch/branding is just incredible! Let's all hope it stays as wonderful as the past two months have been.


Me too!  I want to see one more spoiler before I decide to take the leap and sign up (for this month, got the first box in the relaunch-July? but unsubbed for August due to having items or not being interested in them).  With only 2 BBs for sub boxes there is an Ipsy sized hole in my life I feel the need to fill!

Come on SS!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm also hoping for another spoiler before subscribing. The relaunched boxes have looked really good so far.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

Next spoiler...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

My thoughts on the new spoiler:

1. No. Nope. No. September box and they're doing tanning towelettes? Come on. Not to mention I rather like my ghostly pale skin! 

2. I am actually happy to see them overall because (yay they've teamed up with Tarte!) and my mom loves the Tarte self tanning line, so i'll be giving these to her.

Can't love EVERY spoiler, so while this is a dud for me, I'm still excited for what else is in the box. More importantly, I'm hoping to see more from Tarte in future boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm definitely beyond unenthused for these.  Hopefully they do one more spoiler this month that completely wows me!  Otherwise I may skip the Sept box.

(the cheering you just heard in the background is from my wallet)


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 26, 2014)

Ugh. I don't do tanning of any kind. Can't win 'em all, I guess.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2014)

It's nice to see them working with tarte, but this seems like the wrong thing to spoil in order to drum up interest. It's just... Bleh. It actually kind of makes me want to cancel.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

I was surprised by this one too. But, I am excited enough for the eye cream that this one doesn't really matter. I would pay $15 for just the eye cream, the rest is gift with purchase.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy to see Tarte.  Not jazzed about these.  However, that's the "beauty" of these surprise boxes sometimes .   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't like self tanners because of the stink.  So, perhaps if these are stinkless, I may have found something.  I will give them a whirl.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll take this as a sign to hold off on subscribing for another month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Meh. Okay, ready for the next spoiler. May check reviews on the eye cream and see if it's definitely something I'm interested in.


----------



## sarahtyler (Aug 26, 2014)

Face tanning? No thanks. 

Maybe there will be enough little towelettes to do my legs.


----------



## Wida (Aug 26, 2014)

sarahtyler said:


> Face tanning? No thanks.
> 
> Maybe there will be enough little towelettes to do my legs.


Exactly what I was thinking when I saw them.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 26, 2014)

I am actually excited for this spoiler!  I enjoy self tanning stuff and now that summer is winding down I can use them to extend my summer "glow" :smilehappyyes:


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 26, 2014)

@@Bikerchic - that was my thought for their theme: extend the summer or something like that. Tanning products are very polarizing (can't stand them myself), but I can see how they might fit into a "not ready for summer to end" box.

There was bound to be something I didn't like eventually.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 26, 2014)

Seriously need another spoiler. Was waiting to resubscribe, but after seeing a tanning wipe.... no.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

They did 3 spoilers last month, so I'm pretty positive they'll do one more before the cut off to subscribe.

I'm going to get a box regardless, because I love eye creams and rarely get them in subscriptions, so I'm very happy with the first spoiler!

Anyone notice Tarte has been popping up in subscription boxes more recently? I thought they'd always be locked into New Beauty Test Tube, but there was a spoiler of a Tarte LipSurgence in BoxyCharm this month, which is awesome. I'm hoping that Allure will continue to feature them in future boxes, along with more Too Faced!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 26, 2014)

The Tarte self tanning towlettes are actually really nice! I know not everyone likes to self tan (that actually includes myself) but I got samples of these from Sephora, and I also got a sample of the Kate Sommerville self tanning towlettes, and the Tarte are much nicer, imo!

Plus with all the sumemr stuff going on sale, if anyone likes the tanner they can probably grab more at a good price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought I was in the Boxycharm thread at first. Whew! $21 for a box with tanning towelettes would be awful. $15 is still too much, but I know we're 'buying' the eye cream this month. Still, kind of does make me want to cancel. Hmm...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 26, 2014)

The tan towels will go straight to my Circular Swap stash.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 26, 2014)

If tan towels were currency, I'd be mega rich! Anything beyond the first spoiler in this box is gravy though. If they were going to send these out, I'm glad they are sending it now with such a high value item also included.


----------



## PeaJay (Aug 26, 2014)

i love these towelletes, they are amazing. happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeaJay (Aug 26, 2014)

oh and they are for your face for those of you who don't know! i have pretty sensitive eyes but rub them all over my lids as well, they are so gentle. send them off to me girls.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 26, 2014)

Hate self-tanning anything, but I'm happy with the full size eye cream so everything else is just bonus!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

Since this is a USA sub, they waited until Sept. to send out face tanning wipes why?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Since this is a USA sub, they waited until Sept. to send out face tanning wipes why?


To help extend your summer tan.


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 26, 2014)

Not a fan of tanning anything...but I do love Tarte...will have to pass this on to a friend of my daughters who always wishes to be tan...

I like my skin the way it is and am definitely more of a sunblock kind of girl!  But I have a 3 month sub so I can see if I want to replace my glossybox with this sub.  I have usually enjoyed my glossybox but I don't like how inflexible there terms &amp; conditions are becoming as well as the price increase on gift boxes so I thought this might be good to switch too.  I'm also a sucker for eyecreams.  Went to a dry climate while traveling and was shocked at how old I suddenly looked - eye cream is now my friend.


----------



## sarahtyler (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm just not into tanning my face, BUT I'm not mad at this spoiler and still really excited that I signed up for this sub!


----------



## candes (Aug 26, 2014)

I suspect the wipes were a  way to conserve shipping weight ater the eye cream.  Like many said here already, just the eye cream alone is worth it.  So I am already very pleased.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone tried the eye cream before? I can't use retinol near my eyes and kinda hate fragrance...


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone tried the eye cream before? I can't use retinol near my eyes and kinda hate fragrance...


Crud - I forgot to check for fragrance...grrr....I hate it as it can cause headaches for me far too easily but yet it has fragrance - may have to hear what others say before cracking this open...

It contains:  


*NO:* parabens, PEGs, phthalates, silicone or mineral oil
 
Ingredients are:

Water (Aqua/Eau), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Dicaprylyl Carbonate, Glyceryl Stearate SE, Caprylyl Glycol, Glucosyl Hesperidin, Ascorbyl Glucoside, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Sodium Lauroyl Lactylate, Carbomer, 1,2-Hexanediol, Sodium Hydroxide, Sodium Polyacrylate, Fragrance (Parfum), Sodium Citrate, Ethylhexylglycerin, Alaria Esculenta Extract, Citric Acid, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Extract, Potassium Sorbate, Hydrolyzed Roe, Sodium Chloride, Disodium Phosphate, Sodium Phosphate


----------



## candes (Aug 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone tried the eye cream before? I can't use retinol near my eyes and kinda hate fragrance...


Usually eye creams have very little if any fragrence. Got to cover up not too hot smelling ingredients. And I recall someone saying there were no retinols in it.

I am very familiar with ingredients in skin care products and this one is decent. I think it would be better than a drug store item, but not as good as a top department store product. Midway... And still very worth it!


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the Tarte tanning stuff but like the others said, I'm happy with just the eye cream and the rest is gravy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 28, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I was surprised by this one too. But, I am excited enough for the eye cream that this one doesn't really matter. I would pay $15 for just the eye cream, the rest is gift with purchase.


That's my way of thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
BTW:

Long before I even thought of subscribing, I contacted Restorsea about getting samples (heard so many good things about the line). I got several foil packets of their products to try, including the eye cream. Feels smooth and refreshing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 28, 2014)

sarahtyler said:


> I'm just not into tanning my face, BUT I'm not mad at this spoiler and still really excited that I signed up for this sub!


First box - can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be keeping this months box, I've stopped my glossybox last month and kept this going, so far it's a keeper subscription. If they keep up the great items I won't renew my ipsy next year and will keep this. I'm over run with items as is.

Not sure ill use the tarte face tan wipes, but I think I might give it a shot.

How long would a wipe last? Is it comparable to using bronzer?


----------



## sunimunni (Aug 28, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@sunimunni I'm a little older than you (24) and I just started an anti-aging regimen in June. According to my mom, eye cream is the most important part and it's not too early for it haha.


  


ChullBird said:


> I don't think it's really ever to early to start doing anti aging preventative care. At least not as long as you are using products that are appropriate for your skin type. Since you're so young, you probably don't need retinoids or anything with collagen, glycolic acid. Using these types of products will most likely do a lot more harm than good. An eye cream, and antioxidants would most likely be just right.


  


gingerneko said:


> Start using it before you get wrinkles, and you'll get them later, and get fewer of 'em. I took crappy care of my skin until my early 30s and I regret it.


Thank you for your replies! I am really going ahead with getting this box this time round. Haha. I was sort of already thinking of getting an eye cream. My eyes get really puffy every single morning without fail even on days I get enough sleep (at least 8hrs of it). I reckoned I am getting old.


----------



## SassyVee (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm thinking about subscribing for the first time. Does Sample Society just send out one box or do they send out a variety of boxes like Birchbox?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 29, 2014)

SammiVee said:


> I'm thinking about subscribing for the first time. Does Sample Society just send out one box or do they send out a variety of boxes like Birchbox?


Right now everyone gets the same box, although some products may have color variations. They have said in the future they may do some customization, but as of right now it is the same across the board.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 29, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Right now everyone gets the same box, although some products may have color variations. They have said in the future they may do some customization, but as of right now it is the same across the board.


Since too much variation leads to crazed "bag envy" (with subscriptions like Ipsy), less variation is probably better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Aug 29, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> If tan towels were currency, I'd be mega rich! Anything beyond the first spoiler in this box is gravy though. If they were going to send these out, I'm glad they are sending it now with such a high value item also included.


  

Exactly how I feel. Not thrilled by this spoiler but I kind of expected the other products to be lame since they are giving us an $85 eye cream. For me, the eye cream already makes the box worth it. I'm selfishly still hoping the next spoiler will be better though...



SammiVee said:


> I'm thinking about subscribing for the first time. Does Sample Society just send out one box or do they send out a variety of boxes like Birchbox?


For now everyone is getting the same box. There can be color variations though if the products is a makeup or nail item.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2014)

I cancelled (for this month).

1) I don't really *need* a separate eye cream

2) I don't like anti-aging stuff, and I haven't seen enough to convince me that this cream doesn't have anti-aging

3) I loved the comment earlier in this thread to just use it as a regular moisturizer or body lotion if I end up not liking it as an eye cream, BUT then I went and looked at my huge stash of moisturizers/lotions/body creams and realized I do NOT need or want anything else.

With 2/5 items as a total bust (and one of those being the major $$$ item of the box), I thought it best to cancel.  Because I had it already budgeted into my September low-buy, I'll decide if I want to use that $15 for either an indie order or a second Birchbox for October (I find the 100 point codes and cancel/reorder for the next month, Sept is already paid for).

Haha sorry so super-rambly, I just like to talk myself through my reasoning and justifications!


----------



## EmiB (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope they release another spoiler today, something better than tanning wipes.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 30, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'll take this as a sign to hold off on subscribing for another month.


they had me until this point. i am glad that i didn't cave in after the first spoiler came out.  this woman of color has a "permanent tan".


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

I bet the 3rd product is a black eyeliner. Because they are as boring as self- tanning for me. I can tan 11 months out of the year. Sometimes all 12 if I want to, but I don't because it's not healthy.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I bet the 3rd product is a black eyeliner. Because they are as boring as self- tanning for me. I can tan 11 months out of the year. Sometimes all 12 if I want to, but I don't because it's not healthy.


I am new this month, how many spoilers do they release each month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I am new this month, how many spoilers do they release each month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They released 3 last month, but since this is only their 3rd month since relaunch, and month #1 they revealed the whole box, it might be different this month. We'll have to wait and see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Aug 31, 2014)

We may have a clue here.  On facebook, they asked what else we thought we may get .

A person said this:

"How about something for the body.... Cream or wash!! "

And the Beauty Bar rep said this:

"Those sound like good ideas for the September box Liz! Maybe they are one of the other 3 items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> shhhh "


----------



## Shalott (Aug 31, 2014)

I know they just did Laura Mercier in the July box, but I would DIE for a sample size of any of LM's bath or body products.A girl can dream right?


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not jazzed about the self tanner, but happy to see Tarte. Now that they're under new ownership, I wonder if they're trying to market their products a little more aggressively.


----------



## SassyVee (Aug 31, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Right now everyone gets the same box, although some products may have color variations. They have said in the future they may do some customization, but as of right now it is the same across the board.





JenTX said:


> For now everyone is getting the same box. There can be color variations though if the products is a makeup or nail item.


Okay. Thanks!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

candes said:


> We may have a clue here.  On facebook, they asked what else we thought we may get . A person said this:"How about something for the body.... Cream or wash!! "And the Beauty Bar rep said this:"Those sound like good ideas for the September box Liz! Maybe they are one of the other 3 items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> shhhh "


I hope it is a cream.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 31, 2014)

I really do not want Sample Society to start sending boxes with multiple creams/lotions/moisturizers.  That is the reason I quit last year. We are getting the eye cream and that should be the only cream in the box IMHO.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 31, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I really do not want Sample Society to start sending boxes with multiple creams/lotions/moisturizers.  That is the reason I quit last year. We are getting the eye cream and that should be the only cream in the box IMHO.


I definitely can see where you're coming from! If they are still sticking with kind of the skin/hair/body/nails/makeup, then I would imagine the Tarte towlettes might take the place of the hair or nail item this month, since we have the eye cream and a hint at a body product. Which would leave potentially one or two makeup items, still.

I honestly don't know. I wasn't subscribed before the revamp, and there haven't been enough "new" boxes to establish a precedent. So yeah, I definitely hope they don't fall back into old routines.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 31, 2014)

My fingers are crossed that it's a shower cream!  I can definitely do without a second moisturizer in the box, but I love shower gels, and I think the only shower cream I've tried is Bath &amp; Body Works, and, well, meh.  A fancy one would be great to try.  A shower gel would not be unacceptable.  They have a lot of brands I would love to try (*super* curious about the Rodial bathing balm) as well as several I already know I love.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 31, 2014)

I like spoiler #2! I'm thrilled with the eye cream, but I'm happy to see anything Tarte. I can always use more tan Towelettes. It makes my makeup look better during those months when I can't get any sun.


----------



## eas00 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just signed up for this box and am really excited. I bought a yearly sub to glossybox a couple months ago and haven't been impressed the last 2-3 months so I am really regretting it. Because of this I have been looking for a beauty box that would give me products that I will use and enjoy even if I don't buy them after I finish the sample. I saw the spoiler for the first box after it was revamped but never took the plunge. 

Once I saw that eye cream and value I was sold plus $15 for a box is not bad at all. The few reviews I read on the eye cream really sold me. I'm almost 24 and have been using clinique's all about eyes for a little over a year. It has helped lighten up my dark circles but not as much as I would like plus under one eye I have a few fine lines so I am hoping this cream will help. The tanning towels are not my thing but maybe I will swap them or find someone that would like to have them. Like others have said the rest is a bonus. I am hoping we find out another spoiler soon. 

Also, when I purchased my box it said that the boxes will begin shipping Sept. 5th. For those that have gotten this box in the past how is their shipping? I hate waiting over a week for a box, it drives me crazy. Haha


----------



## Queennie (Sep 1, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I just signed up for this box and am really excited. I bought a yearly sub to glossybox a couple months ago and haven't been impressed the last 2-3 months so I am really regretting it. Because of this I have been looking for a beauty box that would give me products that I will use and enjoy even if I don't buy them after I finish the sample. I saw the spoiler for the first box after it was revamped but never took the plunge.
> 
> Once I saw that eye cream and value I was sold plus $15 for a box is not bad at all. The few reviews I read on the eye cream really sold me. I'm almost 24 and have been using clinique's all about eyes for a little over a year. It has helped lighten up my dark circles but not as much as I would like plus under one eye I have a few fine lines so I am hoping this cream will help. The tanning towels are not my thing but maybe I will swap them or find someone that would like to have them. Like others have said the rest is a bonus. I am hoping we find out another spoiler soon.
> 
> Also, when I purchased my box it said that the boxes will begin shipping Sept. 5th. For those that have gotten this box in the past how is their shipping? I hate waiting over a week for a box, it drives me crazy. Haha


I live on an island to the east of MA, and this subscription box is the fastest one I get. Most of the time I get my box between the 7-10.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm so happy to see Sample Society making a comeback!

They are such a great company...with the most AMAZING customer service on the planet.

I had been a subscriber for almost 2 years and quit because I wanted more variety.

But now that Allure stepped up to the plate and started curating the boxes,

I will be back for sure.

Going to pass on this month though even with that amazing spoiler.

(I have more skincare than I could ever possibly use thanks to Memebox)

Enjoy your boxes everyone!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 1, 2014)

I signed up a few days ago!  That eye cream is very enticing and I love tanning products, but my face hardly ever gets tan.  I am a cheerleader at my college and we just got black uniforms, so we are expected to tan or fake tan at least a little bit so we don't look super washed out.  I think this box is going to be perfect for me.  :wub:

Edited because I suck at grammar


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't posted to makeuptalk since the old website but I'm back.  And I've just signed up for this box and I'm super excited.  The last ones I had were BB, Ipsy, and PopSugar.  It's been months since I've had a sub. box.. can't wait to get mine!


----------



## EmiB (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if all of us get the same items this month. I don't have kit number (letter).


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoiler #3!



Spoiler









Actually excited for this! Bring on the box! Even more excited that they continue to show they're working with some big names!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 2, 2014)

I am super excited by this!  I have a ton of this particular product, but not this brand!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 2, 2014)

I love this spoiler!  I almost bought that product a few months ago but changed my mind, so I'm super excited to try it.


----------



## eas00 (Sep 2, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I live on an island to the east of MA, and this subscription box is the fastest one I get. Most of the time I get my box between the 7-10.


Great. Thank you. I'm really excited now.


----------



## Helen Zuo (Sep 2, 2014)

This spoiler looks amazing! Anything that gets rid of oil is a plus in my book. All three spoilers are pretty great!


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! I am even more excited! Is the Lorac thing going to be full-sized though? Am I expecting waayyy too much? Haha


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

Man I'm so happy about the relaunch if Sample Society! The past few months have been great IMO. I'm stocked for item 1 and 2. I don't real or fake tan though, I embrace my whiteness, so the tanning towels will be swapped. Can't wait to see what the next few products are!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 2, 2014)

I resubed this month after taking a few month hiatus from sample society. I'm excited for the eye cream. I always love to get eye creams in sub boxes so I don't have to pay $$$ for them. (Why are they all so expensive, anyway?). Tan towel are meh, but I can't expect every product to be a winner for me. Excited for the Lorac primer since I recently started using primer and I am on the hunt for the perfect one for me.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Wow! I am even more excited! Is the Lorac thing going to be full-sized though? Am I expecting waayyy too much? Haha


I'm assuming it's going to be a deluxe sized sample, especially since the eye cream is full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 2, 2014)

So should the other items be makeup? When does shipping typically start?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 2, 2014)

My dashboard says that shipping starts on Sept 5th.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 2, 2014)

Never tried this brand before - very excited for my first box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittiecat (Sep 2, 2014)

Just signed up for this box.  Can't wait to see what it's like. =D


----------



## Queennie (Sep 2, 2014)

Not to excited for this one, they should keep in mind that there are dry skin girls too!!


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting spoiler #3!  This is looking to be another great box and I'm so glad I signed up after the relaunch.  These boxes have been a wonderful mix of hair care, makeup, and skin care. I'm thrilled with this sub, everything is so 'fancy.'  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Thanks for posting spoiler #3!  This is looking to be another great box and I'm so glad I signed up after the relaunch.  These boxes have been a wonderful mix of hair care, makeup, and skin care. I'm thrilled with this sub, everything is so 'fancy.'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally agree. I love sample society and their customer service is genuinely top notch. I had canceled a few months ago (after the box with the butter london eyeliner) because while I enjoyed the boxes, I felt I was getting a lot of the same brands and a lot of skincare repeatedly.

Since the new "Allure" launch, I've been super impressed, even if I haven't loved every sample. I love the super informative booklet that comes with the box. It's truly one of the most well put together booklets in a subscription service, and is HONEST. they're not fawning over every product. They tell you exactly how they feel, even the pros and cons, and WHY they put it in the box. It doesn't feel like they just threw some random samples in a box from companies that have sent them free stuff, but that it's actually well curated and purposeful. 

On top of that, I love seeing in just a few months that they're partnering with some VERY good hair and skincare brands: Oribe, Fekkai, Kate Somerville etc, and some very nice cosmetic brands Too Faced, Tarte, Lorac, butter london etc. There isn't any other subscription at this price that is serving up samples from big brands like this one. While I not every product is a home run for me, I'm glad that I get to try the sample, so I don't go out and buy a full size of something and end up not liking it. That's mainly why I subscribe to subscription boxes nowadays. I've got enough samples. Now it's abut trying products before I buy them. Now that Sample Society is partnering with big name companies, I have a feeling I'm going to be able to try a LOT of stuff that I've been interested in before taking the "full size plunge."


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 2, 2014)

Turns out I had a total of 3 samples of body wash out of 1000+ samples in my stash not sure why so few, I have about 100 shampoo/conditioners but I had to empty the contents of three mostly empty bottles into one to take to Germany. I have 1 from Birchbox last month and I think thats it.. send me moarrr


----------



## brittainy (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got a UPS MY choice email notifying me of a delivery comig Thursday from "Quidsi Inc" so I googled and it's associated with beautybar.com. Could our boxes really be coming this early? Delivery is scheduled for 9/4!

ETA: Nevermind. I shouldn't read emails at 4am, I'm fairly certain it's something I ordered from amazon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 3, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Not to excited for this one, they should keep in mind that there are dry skin girls too!!


My thoughts exactly. Hopefully it trades easily.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 3, 2014)

brittainy said:


> I just got a UPS MY choice email notifying me of a delivery comig Thursday from "Quidsi Inc" so I googled and it's associated with beautybar.com. Could our boxes really be coming this early? Delivery is scheduled for 9/4!
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. I shouldn't read emails at 4am, I'm fairly certain it's something I ordered from amazon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


not completely off, my UPS choice notice thing always says Quidsi Inc. for my Sample Society box


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, the tan towels and primer for oily skin will go into my Circular Swap stash. I hope the two remaining items are some nice makeup


----------



## EmiB (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't know, but I have the feeling the rest of the items will not be something super exiting. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Do the dashboards update tomorrow?


----------



## eas00 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a question about UPS My Choice. I tried signing up for it but when they did the verify identity thing they asked me questions that kind of freaked me out. I assume it's safe to sign up for but did anyone else get asked questions that seemed personal or weird for them to be asking?


----------



## brittainy (Sep 4, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I have a question about UPS My Choice. I tried signing up for it but when they did the verify identity thing they asked me questions that kind of freaked me out. I assume it's safe to sign up for but did anyone else get asked questions that seemed personal or weird for them to be asking?


Yes - I was a little freaked out too but I did it anyway. And you don't have to give them any serious info, just verify what they obviously already know.


----------



## eas00 (Sep 4, 2014)

brittainy said:


> Yes - I was a little freaked out too but I did it anyway. And you don't have to give them any serious info, just verify what they obviously already know.


Ok, thank you. Is it useful signing up for it?


----------



## Queennie (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope there are some more makeup items in the box this month, tan towels are not for me so I should be swapping them, and the matte primer is not for my dry skin.


----------



## Katie McBee (Sep 5, 2014)

Is anyone able to see the September items in their Dashboard? Mine is still showing August!


----------



## EmiB (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine is not updated either.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine is still showing August, too.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine shows August too, but it does say September is scheduled to arrive Sept. 9th, so that is good news!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 5, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Mine shows August too, but it does say September is scheduled to arrive Sept. 9th, so that is good news!



Mine doesn't even say that!


----------



## lechatonrose (Sep 5, 2014)

Dashboard updated!



Spoiler




*Alterna* Caviar Repair RX Re-Texturizing Protein Cream Deluxe Sample


Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 










*LORAC* POREfection Mattifying Face Primer Deluxe Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 








*Givenchy Fragrance* Dahlia Divin Fragrance Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 







*Restorsea* Revitalizing Eye Cream Full Size

Love it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 







*Tarte* Brazilliance Maracuja Self Tanning Face Towelettes


----------



## brittainy (Sep 5, 2014)

eas00 said:


> Ok, thank you. Is it useful signing up for it?


It's nice to know when you'll have packages arriving and to be automatically notified, but sometimes I don't get the notifications. So it's really hit or miss on how helpful it can be.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 5, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> Dashboard updated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, hate to say it, but glad I cancelled.  This looks like the "old" SS.



Spoiler



Cream for eyes, cream for hair, perfume, primer, and tanner?  This would have been a nightmare box for me.


----------



## lechatonrose (Sep 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OK, hate to say it, but glad I cancelled.  This looks like the "old" SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks similar, but at least it's brands I know and love.  I hope next month they return to more makeup products, but I can't blame them for a box of basics once in a while. I feel like maybe it was too soon for this box.

That said, I'm not too excited for the hair product because I'm probably allergic to the extract in the entire line. I can't eat it, so I'm assuming I can't put it in my hair.  I love Tarte, but add me to the list of pale girls who want nothing to do with tanning.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

Sigh. What @ said. I'll probably try to sell the eyecream, and then I may very well cancel. Again.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 5, 2014)

I am very happy for this box!  The eye cream alone is way more than worth the $15.  The only item I really don't want is the tarte towelettes, but that said, I have never actually tried them, so why not?  I would like more make up products as well, but since they don't customize, I think these types of products are a bit safer.  Anyway, some will hate it, some will love it, I am personally very excited to get this box!


----------



## Wida (Sep 5, 2014)

Boring. I signed up hoping to be wowwed, and I'm not. I think I'll cancel and just try to trade for things I want in future boxes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 5, 2014)

Eh. Not terribly excited about this box. I'll definitely be watching October spoilers closely to see if I want to stay subbed.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm I won't use the hair product but I will use the tanning tarte items, hmm maybe I'll have luck swapping for them since no one really wants them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 5, 2014)

I definitely agree that it was "too soon" for SS to do a box like this.  I'm not trying to be the Debbie Downer here, I just wanted to point out that this month's box is reminiscent of the boxes that made people cancel (and made me *not* sign up til the Box O' Awesome" in July).  I hope they come out with a great box next month!  

With makeup!  And pretty colors!


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2014)

*Another* Alterna product??? I was really hoping NOT to see this brand again anytime soon!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 5, 2014)

This box reminds me of GLOSSYBOX.  Similar categories and similar products.   For me, this is a good thing.  

I do not have any signs of life on my dashboard.  This is my first box.  I think I will hang around for another month and see how it goes.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm okay with the box; not overly thrilled, not overly bummed. And that's fine, but 15 dollars is a little more than I am willing to spend for so-so. (I do think the value is there, it's just not there for me in terms of things I will use) 

I just started the whole subscription box thing in May and I have really enjoyed it, but I just cannot do facial products. My skin is a hot hormonal mess right now and I don't dare add anything that could make matters worse. (Although frankly, I am not sure that's even possible!) 

What I really love is lip stuff, so I will probably drop everything but Lip Factory. And I'll keep Ipsy through the end of the year, for stocking stuffers for my nieces. SS is skewing a little old for them; they're teenagers, so eye creams and serums aren't needed and none of them wear primers or foundation. 

I will probably also stay with it til Oct to see the spoilers to decide on cancelling.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm content with this box. I wanted it for the eye cream anyway, because my Mom just ran out of hers and I told her I will have one coming for her in one of my "pretty boxes"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm liking this box.  I have loved almost every Alterna product I've tried, I always like trying new primers, I can always use tanning stuff, and am in NEED of a new eye cream.  The perfume is meh, but I figure 4 out of 5 items is pretty good!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

Definitely not the most exciting box, but there's nothing I won't use except for the tanning wipes, which can be easily gifted to my self-tanning loving mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree that it might be a little too soon to do a box so similar to the 'old school' Sample Society, but I still think having Tarte and Lorac in this box was pretty cool, and I'm hanging on for a couple more months to see if more/interesting stuff starts showing up.

Hopefully the October box will be filled with lots of fun fall products!


----------



## Katie McBee (Sep 5, 2014)

Is it sad I am most excited about the tanning wipes? Sadly I think my ipsy may beat this box this month. As other have said, I'll watch to see how October looks but pretty bored by this box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I'm most excited about the eye cream and the perfume sample. I would have preferred a deluxe sample size eye cream (sometimes eye creams burn my skin a little) and upgrades on the rest of the products. I am also getting Alterna CC cream for the 4th time i[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]n my Ipsy bag this month[/SIZE](1 Glossybox, 1 Sample Society, 1 Sample Society 6-box fire sale, 1 Ipsy) , so I'm not excited to see another Alterna product. I have yet to find a leave-in product that agrees with my fine hair. Maybe the Alterna rep is kinda pushy? lol


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 5, 2014)

This will be my 14th Alterna product in perhaps a two-year span, over several sub boxes and mail-order freebies--I suck at math but I think we can average it to a pinch less than every two months! Most of the items sent during that time didn't dance well with my hair type; I didn't mind the "CC Cream" that came in a Sample Society box earlier this year, but I found the name highly deceptive and until I actually got my box I briefly thought they had finally branched into face products.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope the perfume sample is this size: 





the alterna sounds awesome, I hope its also a good size.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2014)

I signed back up this month, and I'm not sorry I did. This box doesn't look incredibly exciting, no...BUT, the brands are good. The eyecream alone makes it worth my cost, and I like Alterna. I don't really use face primers, but I think I should start. I will use everything but the tanning wipes, so it's a decent box for me.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 5, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> I hope the perfume sample is this size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nice, but I doubt it.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 5, 2014)

Judging by the timing of releasing the spoilers this month I suspected that it wasn't going to be as good of box as the previous 2 months.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yay for updates! The eye cream and Lorac Porefection are enough for me. I'll give the hair stuff a try and a fragrance is to be expected.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 5, 2014)

My first box - and happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (Sep 5, 2014)

brittainy said:


> It's nice to know when you'll have packages arriving and to be automatically notified, but sometimes I don't get the notifications. So it's really hit or miss on how helpful it can be.


Ok, great. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 6, 2014)

Crap. Boxes like this was why I cancelled last year.


----------



## candes (Sep 6, 2014)

I like this box a whole lot! Exellent brands and products. Mine arrives on Tuesday! Woo hoo!

Just a note, I am 51 one years old and go minimal with makeup. I can see how this would not appeal to the younger set. But doesn't Allure's other box appeal to the youngsters a great deal? Maybe they are using this sub to appeal to folks that aren't in their teens or early twenties?

I can't even tell you what decade it was that I last bought the cheap flashy brands in Ipsy and Birchbox etc.. Catering to more mature woman actually makes business sense. The older we get, the more desperate we get and slap bee spit and snail slime on our skin. And we pay dearly for it.

But I don't feel they should be flashing back and forth either. Each time they do, they will upset an age group. Why couldn't they offer two diiffernt boxes per month? One that is more makeup oriented and another more heavy on skincare. This would be win win for them. And some woman may even buy both boxes. If they put out enough spoliers, some months I would even consider it. I think I will suggest this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 6, 2014)

"Why couldn't they offer two diiffernt boxes per month? One that is more makeup oriented and another more heavy on skincare. This would be win win for them. And some woman may even buy both boxes."

Good idea, Candes. I would go for that.

I like the box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 6, 2014)

I really like this box with the exception of the tanning towels. I've got a bunch of those already so I'll toss em all together for trades. I like that they are offering things across types more than in the past skin care heavy boxes. I liked those too though!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

The thing is...  This box isn't what I expected from _Allure_, and they're (supposedly) the ones curating these boxes now.  The magazine's target demographic seems to be women in their 20s-to-40s who go for more makeup.  *That* was why I resubscribed:  Because I was expecting curation to match the magazine's editorial beauty pages.  The first two months of the rebranding were great as far as that goes even if I didn't care for the specific products.  This month is a major disconnect, right back to the reasons I bailed the previous time I canceled.

Also:  The other box is a *very* limited three-or-four-times-a-year box.  I think there are only a few hundred available each time, and it always sells out in about fifteen minutes.  It's been chock full of haircare (and mostly styling products) the past few times it's been offered, so I haven't gotten it.  And it's not a sampling box (all full sizes, and I *still* have unopened stuff from more than a year ago), and it's not a subscription.  It's for the bargain shopper, not for people who want to try something for a week or so before they decide whether to buy it, and it's *really* hard (almost as hard as certain indie eyeshadow subs!) to get one due to the limited availability.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 6, 2014)

I see this happen with a lot of sample boxes, and honestly it is a little frustrating - it seems like a lot of people think that just because they don't like the box, no one will. I am absolutely NOT criticizing any one or saying that your opinion is not valid, but I think there are a lot of people, myself included, who are still very happy with this box (and others, but that is neither here nor there).

Just the $85 eye cream alone is enough to make this box worth it for me, and I think that it is a product that can reach a lot of subscribers - women from their 20's on up can use it. In fact, I think only women who are looking for very targeted anti-aging benefits wouldn't want the cream, but it isn't a major loss, because hydration is still one of it's major properties.

As for the other items - there are so many subscribers who probably can and will use these products. I will use the tanning towelettes, through September at least, and the primer for sure. I actually yelled in excitement when I saw the Givenchy fragrance - I LOVE Dahlia Noir, but it doesn't work with my body chemistry, so I can't wait to try Dahlia Divin. And yes, I too am getting multiple Alterna CC Creams this month, but making a complaint about that is assuming that most people who are getting this box are also subscribed to other boxes that are sending out the same products. I don't know if that is necessarily the case. And even if it is, you've already gotten your money's worth on this month's Sample Society box, so giving (or even throwing) it away doesn't affect your pocketbook.

*TL;DR No one's opinions are wrong, but some subscribers (me) are happy with this month's box!*


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not in love with anything this month.

OK:

Eye Cream
Hair Cream

Swapping:

Perfume

Tan Towels

Primer

Thought that this box would be better. I know that there is a full size eye cream in our box with a high-vaule, but I would rather have a deluxe size sample of it, if that means better products to go along with it.


----------



## candes (Sep 6, 2014)

The median age of Allure readers is 35.  And the median wage for readers is about $150,000. What this shows me is that allure is read by woman of all ages, but most notably, professional woman with decent incomes.

Oh and I love their magazine except for one thing... I love their ads too much! OMG....

Oh and lets not forget their wonderful beauty product recommendations. They are always oh soo very right. This is my favorite obviously.

Yeah I am safer here...... Lol.... Got to stay away...

I almost forgot. I also asked if they could perhaps dabble in the Dr Goldfaden line. I got one sample of their wakeup call and it is devine! May catch a sale tonight in fact.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 6, 2014)

You know, I guess I can see both sides of the debate. Unfortunately, for me personally, July &amp; August were amazing, but September contains nothing I am interested in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I cancelled. I wish I would have gone with my gut and cancelled earlier, before they shipped, but I was hopeful the following spoilers would prove me wrong. Oh well.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 6, 2014)

candes said:


> The median age of Allure readers is 35. And the median wage for readers is about $150,000. What this shows me is that allure is read by woman of all ages, but most notably, professional woman with decent incomes.
> 
> Oh and I love their magazine except for one thing... I love their ads too much! OMG....
> 
> ...


I tried a sample of a Dr. Goldfaden eye cream last month and it was quite nice. It wasn't a product I'd purchase, but I agree, I'd love to try more from the line!


----------



## candes (Sep 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I tried a sample of a Dr. Goldfaden eye cream last month and it was quite nice. It wasn't a product I'd purchase, but I agree, I'd love to try more from the line!


Comptemplating the Wake Up call right now. Put my last sample bit on my face and will decide in the AM. Just want to make certain that it is making the dfference that I noticed. I want to catch that 20% off sale at Blissworld since they have something I will save $59 on. Plus I will get 5$% from Ebates.

Anyways, back to the Restorsea eyecream. I really hope it helps. But my experience is that serums seem to have the biggest affect on the eye area.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Sep 7, 2014)

I like this box. 

A full size eye cream is a ok with me. I'm 35 and will try anything to keep my face wrinkle free for as long as I can!  I actually started using eye creams in high school because my mother also said it's never too early.

The Tarte towels I'll keep but I haven't gotten up the nerve to try self-tanning yet.  I would like to avoid sun damage, but I'm afraid of looking like a oompa loompa. 

I love Lorac's eye primer so I am hoping this face primer works just as well, especially the mattifying part.

Alterna is hit or miss with me, but this product looks interesting and I am happy to try it.

Givenchy perfume...I am definitely in the minority here, but I love perfume samples.  I prefer mini bottles, but I won't go out and buy full sized perfume because I just can't bring myself to spend that much money and I tend to get bored with it before its gone.

IMO this box is still offering a variety of products in different categories.  I looked back and there have only been two skincare items (I'm not sure what category the tanning towels fit into) in the past 3 months and one I've seen great feedback for the KS oil and this other one is full sized.  Also, one is a face oil, the other an eye cream.  That's a huge difference from getting 5 face creams in one box like before.  I'll be sticking around for next month because to me it seems like they are switching things up and most items I've received I've kept vs swapping/giving them away.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 7, 2014)

I can certainly see why some people are unhappy with this box. They put one high value item in the box and the rest is kind of filler. For me I am excited about the eye cream, I love Alterna products and have only gotten one sample in other boxes (would love to know which others are sampling it!) and I also love perfume samples (I don't wear it often enough to buy full sizes). The Lorac and the Tarte are both good products and the type of samples I expect to get in a sub box. Would love to have gotten some make up, but maybe next month. I guess for me to get all of this stuff for $15, is a great value. Now, if the eye cream is awful, I might have a different opinion! We shall see what next month brings!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 7, 2014)

I can see why everyone is on the fence. I'm excited to try the eye cream. In all honesty, I don't really have a need for the other products though so I'm sure they will all end up on my trade list (I will decide when I see them in person). For me, the value is still there with the eye cream. That said, they did really kind of youth it up with the last two boxes and this one does definitely feel like it was made for a more mature audience. I will make sure to look at spoilers to decide if I will stay for October or not.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 7, 2014)

I had been looking for a mattifying primer anyway, so I'm glad to see the Lorac as well as the eye cream, which I also needed to get so that's nice and happy. And I'm always up for trying new perfume, so you rarely hear me gripe about it unless it's some celebrity brand. I'm not pleased right now with the Alterna, but if it promises to work well with my hair type it will at least be used. (I know someone here asked who all was sending it. I received Alterna in the now-defunct Look Bag three times, Sample Society a good three or four times, and several sample add-ons from Ulta, Beauty Bar, and, I think, Beauty.com. That stuff is expensive and I wonder just how cheap it is under all that fancy packaging if they're giving trainloads of it away to companies who in turn give it away.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm getting Alterna in my Ipsy bag this month, too (the 10 in 1 CC cream). I like everything I've tried by the brand though, so I'm okay with it!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 7, 2014)

Just signed up was hoping to get this months box.  They said I was to late   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I am excited for next months box. I think the boxes look great.  I got rid of ipsy and glossybox.


----------



## LaStupenda (Sep 7, 2014)

I totally cancelled this after the Moisturizer Extavaganza box during the summer, but I've dropped Glossybox and kept this. I'm way more impressed with Sample Society for the money than I am with Glossybox


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 7, 2014)

This is my first box and I can't wait for Tuesday to get here!! I need a new eye cream and I've been dying to try that lorac primer since it came out!  I actually love getting perfume samples - I just hope I like the scent.  Never tried Alterna so I'm happy about receiving that since it is a brand I've never used.  Not overly excited about the tanning wipes as I seriously doubt I'll use them but I love Tarte as a brand! 

I've had Ipsy, Birchbox, and Lip Factory and this sub is already my favorite after this first box! I cancelled all the others a while back. Wish I would've signed up a little sooner so I got last month's box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 7, 2014)

My box arrives on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll get mine tomorrow. I'll get the pics and sizes of everything when it arrives.

ETA: Freakin A the UPS driver couldn't find my box on his truck, said his truck was too full.  He said he'll be back later with it once he unloads some packages from his truck.  UGH!  C'mon this is important!! 

This wasn't my usual guy...my normal driver would probably dig for it.


----------



## sarahtyler (Sep 8, 2014)

This is my first box as well, and I'm pretty happy about it. I would have liked to see at least one product with color (besides the tanning wipes) like maybe a nail polish. But, I am really impressed with the brands they are sending out; Tarte and Lorac are two of my favorites. 

I'm even planning to use the tanning wipes! One of my friends is having a 70s themed party in late September, and I plan on going in full studio 54 glam with a glittery deep v-necked, wide legged jumpsuit, big sunnies and big hair. A little tan can only help.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry gals ups never came back today to drop off my box

We've had terrible flash flooding today.

I saw a pic of the box on IG perfume looks like it's standard vial size, not deluxe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 8, 2014)

September box $ breakdown

Restorsea $85

Caviar $9

Tarte $9

Lorac $3

Givenchy $1?

Total: $107

Great for $15 + tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I calculated the prices based on oz. volumes. I was able to find everything except the perfume because I don't know the sample size.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 8, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I saw a pic of the box on IG perfume looks like it's standard vial size, not deluxe



On the Dashboard it looks like a regular sample vial, too


----------



## eas00 (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my box today. I am horrible at taking pictures so I apologize in advance that they aren't pretty or very good. If anyone else needs additional photos of the items or the booklet let me know. This is my first SS box so I was really excited that my shipping updates to being out for delivery today. I'm loving their fast shipping. 

I was surprised my how small the eye cream was I guess because the spoiler picture made it look so big and that it's so expensive. It also comes with one of those spoon things to apply it with. I was a little disappointed that the perfume was the little vial (is this the right way to explain it?) but i can spray it so no worries.  Of course there are the three tarte tanning wipes in the box. I thought the Alterna sample size is great. I can't wait to try it. My hair got damaged when I decided to highlight it so it needs it. I wish the primer sample was a little bigger. Not sure how many uses I will get out of it but am looking forward to trying it as I just started using primers. I think for $15 this was a great box. Not everything is up my alley but everything I will at least try except the tanning wipes. So overall I am very happy. Again I hope the pictures are ok and that I am posting them right.


----------



## candes (Sep 8, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I got my box today. I am horrible at taking pictures so I apologize in advance that they aren't pretty or very good. If anyone else needs additional photos of the items or the booklet let me know. This is my first SS box so I was really excited that my shipping updates to being out for delivery today. I'm loving their fast shipping.
> 
> I was surprised my how small the eye cream was I guess because the spoiler picture made it look so big and that it's so expensive. It also comes with one of those spoon things to apply it with. I was a little disappointed that the perfume was the little vial (is this the right way to explain it?) but i can spray it so no worries.  Of course there are the three tarte tanning wipes in the box. I thought the Alterna sample size is great. I can't wait to try it. My hair got damaged when I decided to highlight it so it needs it. I wish the primer sample was a little bigger. Not sure how many uses I will get out of it but am looking forward to trying it as I just started using primers. I think for $15 this was a great box. Not everything is up my alley but everything I will at least try except the tanning wipes. So overall I am very happy. Again I hope the pictures are ok and that I am posting them right.


Thank you for sharing your pictures. I think that is a very high quality box. Very nice.... Just look at what you get with Ipsy. We are talking JR. high compared to College.

About the eye cream.. A little goes a long way, and that small jar will last a very long time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 8, 2014)

candes said:


> Thank you for sharing your pictures. I think that is a very high quality box. Very nice.... Just look at what you get with Ipsy. We are talking JR. high compared to College.
> 
> About the eye cream.. A little goes a long way, and that small jar will last a very long time.


Yep, that's a standard full size eye cream size...takes me forever to get through one!


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for the picture, eas00! I was dying to see the inside. My box arrives only on THURSDAY. Oh gawd.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine is here, I love the Restorsea eye cream and the Lorac Porefection Matte. My husband nabbed the Alterna hair cream,  the tan towels and perfume sample go to my Circular Swap stash.

  Can the Restorsea be used on eyelids? The box says apply under eyes, but my poor crinkly eyelids need some help.


----------



## eas00 (Sep 8, 2014)

candes said:


> Thank you for sharing your pictures. I think that is a very high quality box. Very nice.... Just look at what you get with Ipsy. We are talking JR. high compared to College.
> 
> About the eye cream.. A little goes a long way, and that small jar will last a very long time.





yousoldtheworld said:


> Yep, that's a standard full size eye cream size...takes me forever to get through one!


Thank you for the feedback on the eye cream. Didn't even realize that was a standard full size. And you both are right it will last a long time since its just for your eyes. I don't think I really thought it through when I saw the size and was typed up my reaction. lol. 

Also, is it best to use the spoon thing it came with or just my finger to apply it?


----------



## candes (Sep 9, 2014)

eas00 said:


> Thank you for the feedback on the eye cream. Didn't even realize that was a standard full size. And you both are right it will last a long time since its just for your eyes. I don't think I really thought it through when I saw the size and was typed up my reaction. lol.
> 
> Also, is it best to use the spoon thing it came with or just my finger to apply it?


Well, the thinking these days is to use a tube vs. jars to minimize bacterial contamination. (Don't ever use trial products at a make-up counter. We are talking oodles of bacterial contamination.) I imagine this is why the spoon was included.

But my personal opinion is that unless you wash that spoon every day it will be worthless. Easy solution? Package it in a tube! Not perfect but better than squishing your fingers through your eye cream every day. I guess you could even use a Q-tip although you would have some product loss.

This reminds me of when I was in a bathroom at a mall, and the Macy's employee that previously helped me at the make-up counter DID NOT wash her hands. Before she hit the door I announced it very loudly with a huge EWWW......


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 9, 2014)

September box $ breakdown (revised)

Restorsea $85

Caviar $9

Tarte $9

Lorac $3

Givenchy $2

Total: $108

Great for $15 + tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I calculated the prices based on oz. volumes found on sites and reviews.


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 9, 2014)

candes said:


> Well, the thinking these days is to use a tube vs. jars to minimize bacterial contamination. (Don't ever use trial products at a make-up counter. We are talking oodles of bacterial contamination.) I imagine this is why the spoon was included.
> 
> But my personal opinion is that unless you wash that spoon every day it will be worthless. Easy solution? Package it in a tube! Not perfect but better than squishing your fingers through your eye cream every day. I guess you could even use a Q-tip although you would have some product loss.
> 
> This reminds me of when I was in a bathroom at a mall, and the Macy's employee that previously helped me at the make-up counter DID NOT wash her hands. Before she hit the door I announced it very loudly with a huge EWWW......


That was very unhygienic of her!



eas00 said:


> Thank you for the feedback on the eye cream. Didn't even realize that was a standard full size. And you both are right it will last a long time since its just for your eyes. I don't think I really thought it through when I saw the size and was typed up my reaction. lol.
> 
> Also, is it best to use the spoon thing it came with or just my finger to apply it?


The spoon is more for scooping out the cream and transferring it onto your hand rather than using it to apply the cream to your eyes, for hygiene purposes. I would recommend doing that and then washing the spoon after every use. It won't take too much of your time to wash it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 9, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I too was shocked at how small the eye cream was. I do realize it is eye cream and the half ounce is typical, but the Ahava that I love comes in a thicker jar to make it look bigger. I think Restoresea is probably doing themselves a bit of a disservice by packaging the cream in a small jar and then putting it in a large box on top of that. It gives the appearance that the cream is much smaller than other eye creams out there, even if it isn't in actuality, you know.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 9, 2014)

I got my first box today.  The box is smaller than I expected.  But, they pack it in there.  I have a bloody thumb from trying to get the darn thing out of the outer box.  But, all is well.  The eye cream speaks to me.  Reading the pamphlet is really helpful (maybe cause I am that girl described minus the smoking).  I am having a crepey time with my undereyes so, I hope this is my miracle in a jar.

I have been experimenting with lots of primers to see if one will help with my pores yet, not give me a dry look. I have used Rimmel, Napolean and Smashbox with no success.  I now have this Lorac sample, a tarte and Benefit to try.  If none of these work, I am going to be over primer.  So, glad to have this to add to my experiment.

When I read the description (using my cheaters) on the hair cream, it seemed like it was not going to be something for me at all.  But, the pamphlet encourages us fine hair girls to give it a try.  I love leave in products over wash out conditioners so I am happy to try anything like this.

Perfume is nice and I will use the towelettes just for kicks.

I like this first box.  I will stick around for another month and see how this goes.


----------



## wanderingbean (Sep 9, 2014)

This is my first box...and UPS managed to lose it. They said they placed it on my porch (in the pouring rain yesterday. Good decision making skills, UPS driver) and it definitely wasn't there when I got home.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sample Society gets an A+ for response though because they've already shipped out a new box to replace it.  I'm so happy they are replacing it, but bummed that I won't get to try it until next week.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine should be here Thursday! Actually pretty excited to try the eye cream, Alterna hair stuff (my hair is is sooo damaged but I keep avoiding getting it trimmed anyway) and that Lorac primer. I've tried the Tarte so it's not exciting, but I'll use it.

I have a feeling I'll take a whiff of the Givenchy perfume and put it on my trade list since I've been getting really into indie scents so that's not that exciting to me. I did that exact thing with the Catherine Malandrino sample I got the other day from Birchbox.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

Got my box today, and I'm actually happier with it now that it's here.

The eye cream, while it is in a large box/small jar, is about the size I expected it to be. Most of my eye creams are that size, but wow...it's pricey! I appreciate the little spatula they included as well. I'm only 29 so I don't have any major eye aging yet, but prevention is important, so I will be using this happily!

Tanning wipes are not my thing, as I love and cherish my paleness, but I actually liked that they were in a little box...is that weird? LOL They immediately became less of a groan-worthy product because the packets were nicely boxed. I'm a weirdo, haha. I'll be passing these to my mom who likes to be tan year-round!

Lorac primer is nice. I have a huge, embarassing stash of primers, so I may try this out and pass it on if I'm not feeling it. Otherwise I'll add it to my stash and hopefully get to it sometime this century.

Caviar hair cream- I have very fine hair, but it breaks easily and can get a little dry, so I'll use this as suggested in the booklet on my ends and sparingly to see how it works for me.

Perfume- Actually REALLY like this. I like deep orientals, musks and heavier scents that aren't too floral or fruity, but this has that really nice woody base to it and the floral is subtle. I like this so much that I might have to save my pennies for a larger bottle!

Overall my least favorite box since the re-launch, but not a bad box by any means. I'm still looking forward to October's box, and will use the majority of these products happily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 9, 2014)

My box should be here Friday.  I can't wait to get it, and Friday is my birthday so it'll be like getting a present!


----------



## candes (Sep 9, 2014)

Want to hear perfect timing? The second I loaded this thread up to see how everyone liked their box, my doorbell rang.

Love my box. Just hope there is enough primer there for me to evaluate though.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 9, 2014)

I just got my box like 20 minutes ago.
 
(I can't seem to find the spoiler button but here are pics!) :unsure2:








My thoughts:  Love it!! I think it is a great first box and the booklet that comes with it is super helpful.  I love the size of the Alterna leave-in conditioner and it smells nice.. I do have fine hair so I'll just use it on my ends.  I actually LOVE the perfume and my boyfriend liked it too so that's a plus - I think it will be my new fall scent!  And I also like that it's one of those small vials that actually sprays.  The eye cream pot is super tiny (and cute!) but the Origins eye cream I use now comes in a super tiny pot so I guess that's the norm.  It has a weird medicinal smell to me that is not pleasing but I tested it out on my hand and it has an amazing cooling feeling and sinks in pretty quickly.  Nice and light feeling.. the box says that it may tingle but I didn't experience that.  Super excited to try it out! And I'm up to my ears in primer but I've wanted to try this lorac one ever since it came out - anything with mattify and pore together are an immediate win in my book!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 9, 2014)

The eye cream seems pretty good so far. I have dry skin and I used it before bed last night and did not put it on in the morning and it is almost 5:30pm here and my eye area still feels moisturized.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 9, 2014)

The eye cream is great (got a couple samples from the company) - so happy to be getting the full size at such a great price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG. Lindsey Wixson is on the front cover of the booklet. I will be keeping that too! Hah. Seeing all these pics is making me even more excited. I don't really care for primers since they are mostly silicone-based (bad stuff for the skin); even Wayne Goss agrees. I can't wait for the eye cream! Arggghhh.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 9, 2014)

I was pretty shocked when I opened the box. I expected everything to be really small since the eye cream was full size. Everything is a really generous size. I'm pretty sure that hair cream would last like a year if you used it every shower.... That's how big it isn't! The primer is also an excellent size and I was shocked to get more than one tan towel thing (it's a little box with three inside). I'm really still only likely to use the eye cream (I need to sniff that perfume) but I'm glad everything else is actually sizes you can trade and such.


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 9, 2014)

I just got my box today and I'm excited to try almost everything! I'm not sure the fish egg eye cream can make a dent in my hereditary dark circles, but I'll try anything. Nothing ever has, despite all the money I've thrown at them. So I'm just thankful I didn't have to pay full price for another eye cream to have it not work. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE getting hair products in sample boxes. I spend more money on my hair than anything else. It's ridiculous how much hair product I have that's 3/4 full and didn't work for shit. (I have troublesome hair). Give me all the samples to try it first! I've discovered Kerastase, Living Proof, and others that I've immediately bought the full size. I've also discovered how much I hated other products that I would've otherwise spent my money on. Short story long, I'm excited to try the Alterna product.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 9, 2014)

@@chachithegreat - another member of the dark circles and hair troubled group.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Sep 10, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE getting hair products in sample boxes. I spend more money on my hair than anything else. It's ridiculous how much hair product I have that's 3/4 full and didn't work for shit. (I have troublesome hair). Give me all the samples to try it first! I've discovered Kerastase, Living Proof, and others that I've immediately bought the full size. I've also discovered how much I hated other products that I would've otherwise spent my money on. Short story long, I'm excited to try the Alterna product.


This is so me too!  I love hair samples for the exact same reason.  I see lots of people complain about the hair stuffs, but please, send them my way!  I have a whole area under my sink with 3/4 full bottles of junk.  Thankfully, my boyfriend has SUPER long hair and will use almost anything.


----------



## Mistimoop (Sep 10, 2014)

I got an email at 5 p.m. last night stating my box had shipped. When I got home at 6, it was in my mailbox. Now THAT is speedy shipping!! lol  I am very satisfied with everything that is in the box, although the Lorac seems to be only half-full. The eye cream felt great immediately and I'm sad that I am loving the perfume scent...not sure I can afford or justify even the smallest bottle they sell. Another great month!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 10, 2014)

I wasn't too thrilled by the spoilers initially, but now that I have the box, I'm pretty satisfied. I tried the Restorsea eye cream last night and so far so good. I like that it's not heavily fragranced like most high end skincare products can be.

I'm super impressed by the Sample Society revamp. Fingers crossed they keep it up and include a makeup item next month!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 10, 2014)

Mistimoop said:


> I got an email at 5 p.m. last night stating my box had shipped. When I got home at 6, it was in my mailbox. Now THAT is speedy shipping!!


Haha, I got an e-mail yesterday around that time saying my box had shipped.  Only, I received my box on Monday.  Haven't tried anything yet; am still working my way through an Orlane Paris eye cream I got from Beauty DNA and didn't want to open this one until I'm through with that, so it'll keep for longer.  But happy to have another high-end one in the lineup, since the expensive ones really do seem to work better for me (no dark circles, just bags/puffiness for me).  Excited about the primer; I have a big shine problem.  The Alterna sample is bigger than any Alterna sample I've gotten before and I should get a lot of uses, even on my waist-length hair.

While I would maybe have liked to have seen some makeup, I'm happy with the box overall (even with the tan towels, which I won't use).  Glad I resubscribed.

(As an aside, I think my UPS lady hates me.  Between subscription boxes and Amazon Prime, she has to stop by my condo at least 2-3 times a week.)


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 11, 2014)

So - I got two sample society boxes yesterday, but I only paid for one.

One came FedEx, the other UPS. Weird.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Either way - the contents of the box are awesome. I've cancelled all but one birchbox. I think I'll be sticking with sample society! I also really loved the little book that came with it.


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 11, 2014)

Aren't you lucky, tnorth1852!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Sep 11, 2014)

I received my box today and it was missing the Lorac primer.  I contacted customer service and they said they are refunding me for the missing item.  They didn't say how much though.  I'm not too disappointed about the missing primer because I have really dry skin and probably wouldn't have used it anyway. 

As for the rest of the box: I really like the perfume, but the scent faded quickly. I'm excited to try the Alterna cream-I've never used anything from the brand before.  The eye cream feels cool and wet going on, and my skin still feels moisturized hours later.  I'm hesitant about fake-tanning my face with the Tarte towlettes.  But I might be brave and give it a try!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my box today and I was really excited - all the skin and hair products were paraben free, and most were pthalate free, to boot. Very good, Sample Society! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

I like this month's box  very well. I'll use everything but the pore primer. I love Alterna hair products, and this sample is actually large enough for all my long and very thick hair. Very happy with the shipping as well. SS hits it out of the park with their great UPS shipping. The power of Amazon at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've decided that as much as I love Tarte', I will save the face tanning product for spring and try it then.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> That was very unhygienic of her!
> 
> The spoon is more for scooping out the cream and transferring it onto your hand rather than using it to apply the cream to your eyes, for hygiene purposes. I would recommend doing that and then washing the spoon after every use. It won't take too much of your time to wash it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can also do a quick sanitize on it -- I don't know if this is true of most folks, but I keep a small spray bottle of isopropyl alcohol on hand as the final step in cleaning brushes and tools, so same could apply here.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 12, 2014)

tnorth1852 said:


> So - I got two sample society boxes yesterday, but I only paid for one.
> 
> One came FedEx, the other UPS. Weird.
> 
> ...


Lucky you - I wouldn't mind being sent an extra eye cream! This actually happened to me twice in 2012 with them but hasn't happened since.

I'm loving the eye cream so far. It feels soooooo luxurious on and the moisturizing properties really seem to last through the full day! Time will tell if it really works for circles and lines and such, but as of now this eye cream might actually be worth replenishing even if it does cost $85!

For those of you who haven't used it yet - a little goes a LONG way. I took way too much with the spoon in my first application.... You only need a TINY bit!


----------



## britty (Sep 12, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I just got my box today and I'm excited to try almost everything! I'm not sure the fish egg eye cream can make a dent in my hereditary dark circles, but I'll try anything. Nothing ever has, despite all the money I've thrown at them. So I'm just thankful I didn't have to pay full price for another eye cream to have it not work.
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE getting hair products in sample boxes. I spend more money on my hair than anything else. It's ridiculous how much hair product I have that's 3/4 full and didn't work for shit. (I have troublesome hair). Give me all the samples to try it first! I've discovered Kerastase, Living Proof, and others that I've immediately bought the full size. I've also discovered how much I hated other products that I would've otherwise spent my money on. Short story long, I'm excited to try the Alterna product.


I also LOVE hair products, I'm a product junkie and will buy just about anything (drug store, salon, whatever) and Alterna Caviar is my absolute favorite line... It smells wonderful and just about everything I've tried is great! Really, I wish I had every product that line makes!  (It doesn't help that I'm a licensed cosmetologist and scoop hair products up on a whim!) I wish there was a hair specific box, I would sub in a heartbeat!  Ahhh... mine gets here today, can not wait!!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm very disappointed in how badly the Restorsea burns my eyes. I have very sensitive eyes, and most eye products burn them a little, but I got a bit of the Restorseas on my lashes last night and my eyes felt like they were on fire.

I'm going to keep using it for now, because occasionally once I get used to something, the burning will stop, but just a heads up for others who might have eye sensitivites!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my box today

Love:

Restorsea (loved since trying sample - happy to have FULL size)

Givenchy (love the long lasting scent - floral and woodsy)

Try:

Lorac (great for my oily skin but don't want to open until current primer empty)

Alterna (will attempt leave in treatment with my fine hair)

Gift:

Tarte (never been a tanner - proud of my fair complexion)

Overall: very pleased with my first box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the Restorsea so far! It's incredibly moisturizing and you only need to use the tiniest bit. It's going to last a lot longer than I first thought when I saw the size of the jar.

I already gifted the Tarte tanning wipes to my sister. I don't mind them being included in the box, but I'm fine with being pale.

Between Allure's reboot of this box and Birchbox upping their game this month, I'm feeling very content with my current subs.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 13, 2014)

I was away on vacation and just came home to my box yesterday, such a nice welcome home gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy with the relaunch of Sample Society overall, last month was my least fave box since the relaunch (I don't think I have used anything from it) but the 2 boxes prior were good for me and this one is pretty good for me too.

I am loving the perfume sample right now. Typically when I receive perfume samples I spray them once and if I'm not immediately in love I give them to my friends and coworkers to try out, which happens in most cases. This Givenchy perfume is a love for me. I'm definitely considering purchasing it.

I just used the Alterna product after the shower, my hair is naturally thick and puffy so this product is great for me (I straighten my hair daily so sometimes people don't believe me when I say my hair is thick and puffy but it really is). My hair feels nice after using this product but I'll get a real feel for it once I straighten my hair in the morning.

I am already using another eye cream so I won't get to the one in this box for a while. I don't plan to try the Lorac Primer since I have pretty dry skin and anything mattifying tends to make it look worse. I also don't plan to try the Tarte tanning wipes, I like my fair skin and have no desire to make it look darker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a friend who loves tanning products so I might give the Tarte wipes to her.

I'm happy with 3/5 of the products and will be keeping my Sample Society Sub for at least a few more months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahtyler (Sep 13, 2014)

I love the way the restorsea feels. I don't know if I'd repurchase based on that alone, but we'll see how I'm feeling about it after a few weeks of daily use.

I'm saving the tanning towels for a 70s themed party later this month. I'm going in full studio 54 disco diva mode, and being tan is a major part of that. I read some reviews and watched some videos and think I might actually like them, though.

I'm super picky about perfume, but I love the givenchy. It's so warm and IDK how to put it but adult? Grown up? Sophisticated might be what I'm searching for.

Haven't tried the alterna yet, but I'm thankful for the size. I'll be able to use it several times. Yay!

Using the lorac primer today. We're having people over for a backyard oktoberfest, so I'll be outside in warm weather all day. Hopefully this will keep me from getting shiny/melty.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 13, 2014)

@shallot ~ I find that the restorsea burns under my eyes towards the sides of my face.  Weird that its just one spot.  It doesn't cause redness and definitely dissipates after a minute or so.  Not loving it but, its serviceable for now.

I tried the primer and I am thinking primers are not good for dry skin when the weather changes.  Unfortunately, I have a bunch of samples to try.  Next summer I guess.

Tanning wipes did burn my skin.  I do not have sensitive skin.  Didn't like but, thankfully not a stink bomb on my face.

The Alterna is probably my favorite from the box and I have fine hair.  I use the recommended pea size.  Yesterday I was so tired and wanted to take a second shower before heading out.   But, I was having such a good and healthy hair day, I didn't.  I think this is my 4th Alterna product and so far, I am 3 for 4 on really liking.


----------



## candes (Sep 13, 2014)

britty said:


> I also LOVE hair products, I'm a product junkie and will buy just about anything (drug store, salon, whatever) and Alterna Caviar is my absolute favorite line... It smells wonderful and just about everything I've tried is great! Really, I wish I had every product that line makes!  (It doesn't help that I'm a licensed cosmetologist and scoop hair products up on a whim!) I wish there was a hair specific box, I would sub in a heartbeat!  Ahhh... mine gets here today, can not wait!!


Well then I hope you subscribe to Blush. They over do the hair products to the point of annoyance.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 14, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @shallot ~ *I find that the restorsea burns under my eyes towards the sides of my face.  Weird that its just one spot.  It doesn't cause redness and definitely dissipates after a minute or so.  Not loving it but, its serviceable for now.*
> 
> I tried the primer and I am thinking primers are not good for dry skin when the weather changes.  Unfortunately, I have a bunch of samples to try.  Next summer I guess.
> 
> ...


I've been very careful to keep it out of my eyes for now, but I have noticed that it makes the skin it touches feel warm. It's so odd - the warmth isn't unpleasant, but everyone else is touting the cooling wetness of the cream. I don't notice that at all. I use only a teeny bit, too, I mean, I've been using eye creams for a while now, so I hope I know how much to use, LOL.

I am not experiencing any skin irritation, but I am really not sure if I should continue to use it or not!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 14, 2014)

@@Shalott - no skin irritation here either.  I am going to use it as I have nothing else and I have no irritation either.  But, I will be on the lookout for something else.  I need some heavy duty stuff as the fine lines are not so fine anymore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 14, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I find that the restorsea burns under my eyes towards the sides of my face. Weird that its just one spot.


If eye cream is ever going to burn me, that's where it does it.  I think the skin is thinner there or something.  (Haven't tried the Restorsea yet because I'm still working my way through an Orlane Paris one from BeautyDNA.)


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 14, 2014)

I loved this month's box! I love the Alterna Leave in treatment so much I already ordered a full size. I am like the primer a lot too. I haven't tried to eye cream yet since I have a few others open to use first, but I love getting eye cream in sub boxes so I don't have to shell out the big bucks for it. I haven't tried to perfume yet either, but I've been into trying new scents lately so I will give it a try soon. I'm swapping the tan towels, but every product can't be a winner.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 15, 2014)

I really loved this box.  The Alterna is great, it made my hair feel so soft and healthy and it reduced frizz!  I will definitely be picking up a full size.  The perfume is nice, but I think I will save it for winter when I want a "warmer" scent.  So far I like the eye cream, it does tingle a bit for sure but my eye area feels very moisturized.  I'm curious to see if regular use will help my fine lines.  I haven't tried the Tarte wipes or the primer yet but I'm looking forward to both.  This was a great first box for me.  Can't wait to see what Oct brings.


----------



## britty (Sep 15, 2014)

candes said:


> Well then I hope you subscribe to Blush. They over do the hair products to the point of annoyance.


No worries, I do.  Definitely does not annoy me by any means!  If I can't use the product, I give it away... I pay for my surprises, so no skin off my back.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 15, 2014)

First October spoiler is up on another thread for you ladies that haven't seen it yet!


----------



## queenpans (Sep 16, 2014)

Ladies, I have a question for y'all: Have you noticed a weird smell from the Restorsea eye cream? It smells chemical or medicated, but at the same time, if I didn't know any better I'd say the one I got is going bad. Have you had any problems with the one you got in your box? Is it just me or what? I remember opening mine first thing when I got my box and thought it smelled funny then. I first tried it last night and there was no tingling feeling like it stated one might feel when first using, so that was good, but I could faintly smell it for an hour after using it. It's enough to make me not use it again because it really doesn't smell right to me. Y'all have any problems? My thing has always been that if it smells funny or bad to me, I don't use it. An example would be Yu-Be cream, which I got in another subscription box a year or so ago. That stuff was horrid! Also didn't moisturize like it said it would and for a "holy grail" product that I keep reading about, a total disappointment.


----------



## atomic (Sep 16, 2014)

queenpans said:


> Ladies, I have a question for y'all: Have you noticed a weird smell from the Restorsea eye cream? It smells chemical or medicated, but at the same time, if I didn't know any better I'd say the one I got is going bad. Have you had any problems with the one you got in your box? Is it just me or what? I remember opening mine first thing when I got my box and thought it smelled funny then. I first tried it last night and there was no tingling feeling like it stated one might feel when first using, so that was good, but I could faintly smell it for an hour after using it. It's enough to make me not use it again because it really doesn't smell right to me. Y'all have any problems? My thing has always been that if it smells funny or bad to me, I don't use it. An example would be Yu-Be cream, which I got in another subscription box a year or so ago. That stuff was horrid! Also didn't moisturize like it said it would and for a "holy grail" product that I keep reading about, a total disappointment.


Mine doesn't have a strong smell, so I think yours is going bad. You should stop using it, email them, and see if you can get a replacement.

So over the last two days or so, I've noticed my left eye has really been hurting when I close my eyes or squint. There's no visible skin irritation and my right eye is completely fine, but I'm discontinuing using the eye cream to see if that's what's causing the problem. It's the only thing I've changed in my skincare routine recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britty (Sep 16, 2014)

queenpans said:


> Ladies, I have a question for y'all: Have you noticed a weird smell from the Restorsea eye cream? It smells chemical or medicated, but at the same time, if I didn't know any better I'd say the one I got is going bad. Have you had any problems with the one you got in your box? Is it just me or what? I remember opening mine first thing when I got my box and thought it smelled funny then. I first tried it last night and there was no tingling feeling like it stated one might feel when first using, so that was good, but I could faintly smell it for an hour after using it. It's enough to make me not use it again because it really doesn't smell right to me. Y'all have any problems? My thing has always been that if it smells funny or bad to me, I don't use it. An example would be Yu-Be cream, which I got in another subscription box a year or so ago. That stuff was horrid! Also didn't moisturize like it said it would and for a "holy grail" product that I keep reading about, a total disappointment.


Mine smells fine.  Maybe a tiny bit (very-very tiny bit) medicated, but it smells more clean than anything. 

I agree about the Yu-Be... it smells like Vicks vapor rub or Carmex chap stick or something. I have extremely dry skin on the sides of my nose and can honestly say that it does work there, but I would never ever rub it on my entire face. BLEH!!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 16, 2014)

Mine smells great. Maybe something is up with yours?


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 16, 2014)

I have no stink with mine.  But, the look and texture of it is not my favorite.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Sep 17, 2014)

queenpans said:


> Ladies, I have a question for y'all: Have you noticed a weird smell from the Restorsea eye cream? It smells chemical or medicated, but at the same time, if I didn't know any better I'd say the one I got is going bad. Have you had any problems with the one you got in your box? Is it just me or what? I remember opening mine first thing when I got my box and thought it smelled funny then. I first tried it last night and there was no tingling feeling like it stated one might feel when first using, so that was good, but I could faintly smell it for an hour after using it. It's enough to make me not use it again because it really doesn't smell right to me. Y'all have any problems? My thing has always been that if it smells funny or bad to me, I don't use it. An example would be Yu-Be cream, which I got in another subscription box a year or so ago. That stuff was horrid! Also didn't moisturize like it said it would and for a "holy grail" product that I keep reading about, a total disappointment.


Mine has a slightly strange smell, but I thought that it might just be one of the ingredients.  I tend to pick up subtle scents in almost everything, though.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 17, 2014)

The Restorsea cream has a scent to it, but it's not apparent especially after I've applied it. 

Yu-Be gets a lot of criticism for its medicinal scent, but I really like it. I grew up being slathered in Tiger Balm for even the most slightest of wounds, so I find that herbal scent very comforting. Better that than vanilla. Ugh. I like vanilla in my desserts and it should just remain there...but I digress.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine has a bit of a tingle, but it seems to go away after a minute or two. Mine has a tiny bit of an odor, but nothing strong or particularly offensive.

Finished my perfume sample yesterday...I think that was my favorite item.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 17, 2014)

@@evildrporkchop  I thought I was the only one that didn't care for vanilla scented makeup! It's one of several reasons why I don't like M.A.C. lipsticks. 

I didn't discover Tiger Balm til I was an adult living in SoCal, but I grew up in the county and my paternal grandmother was an herbalist. She made salves and tonics and treated all our illness and injuries with them, so I also have a strong comfort association with herbal scents!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 17, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> The Restorsea cream has a scent to it, but it's not apparent especially after I've applied it.
> 
> Yu-Be gets a lot of criticism for its medicinal scent, but I really like it. I grew up being slathered in Tiger Balm for even the most slightest of wounds, so I find that herbal scent very comforting. Better that than vanilla. Ugh. I like vanilla in my desserts and it should just remain there...but I digress.


Yu-Be is some of my favorite stuff in the whole world. I use the lip balm, the skin cream and the face wash, I love it. We also always got doused in Tiger Balm (grandma owned a health food shop) and Campho-phenique for all of our llittle ills, so medicinal scents don't bug me.

That said, I do notice the scent of the Restorsea in the jar, but it goes away once it is applid, and while it is different, it isn't offensive, so I don't mind.


----------



## queenpans (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey ladies, I just wanted to follow-up and let you know that I contacted Sample Society about the eye cream and they gave me a $5 credit on my account, I guess to use for the next box. They said they hadn't gotten any complaints about the Restorsea so far, so they didn't know for sure if mine was bad or not. I ended up throwing mine away because I just didn't want to take the chance because after reading all the posts on here in regards to my earlier post, the one I got more than likely was starting to go bad. My husband noticed the smell and couldn't handle it either. He said something didn't smell right about it and also I noticed on the package that it said to store in a cool, dry place. Well, we're still in summer right now and my box was hot at the top when I got it, so that may have had something to do with it. But I'm grateful Sample Society gave me prompt service and none of this waiting around for 3 days or more for a response. They have good customer service. I just wanted to let y'all know what was going on.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone on the fence about subbing??? Thanks @elenak for posting this in the Enablers thread!

/monthly_09_2014/post-108733-0-90657400-1411063401.png">/monthly_09_2014/post-108733-0-90657400-1411063401.png

I just signed up and used ebates for an extra 2% back! Second sub, anyone??


----------



## britty (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone on the fence about subbing??? Thanks @elenak for posting this in the Enablers thread!
> 
> /monthly_09_2014/post-108733-0-90657400-1411063401.png">/monthly_09_2014/post-108733-0-90657400-1411063401.png
> 
> I just signed up and used ebates for an extra 2% back! Second sub, anyone??


I would definitely have two subs to them if they had more box variations like to used to!!  They're all pretty much the same with the exception of color variations now, so I'm sticking to one sub!  Yay for those that get to use the code!!


----------



## aniadania (Dec 15, 2014)

Any updates on Restorsea eye cream? Did you get any nice results after few months of using it? I still using my other creams so didn't open it yet, but curious what do you ladies think?


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

@@aniadania I didn't find it to be that moisturizing. Nothing special for me unfortunately.  Still on the hunt for a nice eye cream.


----------



## candes (Dec 16, 2014)

aniadania said:


> Any updates on Restorsea eye cream? Did you get any nice results after few months of using it? I still using my other creams so didn't open it yet, but curious what do you ladies think?


My eye area fell apart in a very short time.  Even have a second jar from their error of sending that box out the next month.  It is sitting unused.


----------



## candes (Dec 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@aniadania I didn't find it to be that moisturizing. Nothing special for me unfortunately.  Still on the hunt for a nice eye cream.


The Sciote peptide defense from my Marta box was fab!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 16, 2014)

aniadania said:


> Any updates on Restorsea eye cream? Did you get any nice results after few months of using it? I still using my other creams so didn't open it yet, but curious what do you ladies think?


I've been using it pretty regularly with no noticeable results &lt;_&lt;


----------



## aniadania (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you all. That is what I was thinking after reading reviews on Amazon. Still I bought this box, value was incredible. But maybe no reason to lose so many months with Restorsea when I can f.eks use Sciote and get some results.


----------



## candes (Dec 21, 2014)

aniadania said:


> Thank you all. That is what I was thinking after reading reviews on Amazon. Still I bought this box, value was incredible. But maybe no reason to lose so many months with Restorsea when I can f.eks use Sciote and get some results.


Glytone is good also.  Although I rate it lower than sciote,.



Shalott said:


> Yu-Be is some of my favorite stuff in the whole world. I use the lip balm, the skin cream and the face wash, I love it. We also always got doused in Tiger Balm (grandma owned a health food shop) and Campho-phenique for all of our llittle ills, so medicinal scents don't bug me.
> 
> That said, I do notice the scent of the Restorsea in the jar, but it goes away once it is applid, and while it is different, it isn't offensive, so I don't mind.


I have heard that Yu-be is actually an imitation of Yu-skin.  I made up my mind that the next time i ordered from Amazon, I would try some.  8 bucks and free shipping for 35g hand cream just to try it is not too shabby.  So if it is a flop no big loss.  I will let you all know how it is after it arrives in Feb.  LOL....


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been using the Restorsea for a while now and have been happy with the results, but I don't have a lot of skin damage around my eyes to begin with and rarely used eye cream before this. I actually bought an extra Sept. box just for the second eye cream, but now that I've fallen down the korean skin care worm hole, I have a feeling I'll be swapping it just so I can try out new and exciting animal secretions on my under eye area.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 21, 2014)

@TreatChoself  lol! Two words: snail mucin...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been using the eye cream and I think it helps with my dark circles. I accidentally left it at school and now I'm getting much larger dark circles


----------



## valentinenicole (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.beautybar.com/p/sample-society-september-kit-1112185?ref=od_be_ma_pd

I'm not sure if anyone would be interested, but Sample Society put back up the September box if you wanted a second one.

I picked one up. You really can't beat a full size eye cream for $15, and I love the Alterna and the Tarte brozing face wipes.


----------

